# Recent local find , 24" rocket silver king bike . With a nice hidden surprise !



## whizzer kid (May 12, 2017)

Found this yesterday and figured I might fix it up for my son or daughter. Good price , if nothing else some decent DC wheel for a another project. 
 But low and behold get it home and start looking at the seat. Well it was a bad cover over a decent Origial Solo polo sting ray seat . Pretty stoked . 
 Posted seat on eBay and getting bike for free lol. Not bad!


----------

